# Best Library in Singapore



## SGMY (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone please help me with a best book library in Singapore. I am more looking for a service like British Library in India which picks and deliver books at your doorstep.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

SGMY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please help me with a best book library in Singapore. I am more looking for a service like British Library in India which picks and deliver books at your doorstep.


There is only public library here, www.pl.sg 

Deliver to your doorstep ?

Are you serious?

Are you in Singapore?


----------



## SGMY (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## chongkk (Feb 15, 2015)

In Singapore, the library do not provide delivery service. However we have one library in every town of Singapore so it is quite accessible. 

You borrowed the books from the library and there is a 24hr bookdrop to return the books.



Mike


----------



## asato (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I am from Japan and looking for wedding magazine.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

asato said:


> Thanks for the information. I am from Japan and looking for wedding magazine.


,????


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're specifically looking for Japanese wedding magazines then it's unlikely you'll find them in any of Singapore's libraries. JAS has a library, but if you're not a member (or don't know one) then that doesn't work. They probably don't have too many magazines, but they might have some.

Kinokuniya, particularly the large one in the Takashimaya Shopping Center on Orchard Road, has Japanese (and local) wedding magazines. You have to buy them at about S$10 each typically, but they do have them -- a pretty good variety, actually. You can also order them by mail directly from Japan.

There used to be a good number of used bookstores in Singapore where you could find lots of Japanese books, but sadly those days are nearly over. I think Ki-Shun may be the only used Japanese bookstore remaining. (Book Mart seems to be gone for good, and there was a shop in Robertson Quay that is gone.) They might stock a couple new magazines, though I don't know if they specifically have wedding magazines.

I think NUS has a fairly good Japanese section in their library, but I doubt they have wedding magazines. Also there may be some difficulty getting privileges to access their collection.

There's a free monthly Japanese magazine called "Mangosteen Club" published in Singapore that occasionally has wedding features and usually has a bit of wedding-related advertising. You can pick up a copy at places like J-Mart and Meidi-ya.

If you just want to look at bridal shops in Singapore directly to get some ideas -- maybe strange ideas  -- then head over to Tanjong Pagar Road, approximately between the Maxwell Market and the Orchid Hotel (including side streets). Get off at Tanjong Pagar MRT station if you're taking the train. There are probably about 20 wedding-related shops all clustered in that area. There's an extremely popular Japanese ramen shop at one of the corners of the Orchid Hotel building if that also interests you, but be prepared to wait in line. Or try one of the Italian restaurants in that area to take a break. Capricci, for example, has an excellent value weekday lunch.


----------

